# Dreamy Rare Music from over 40 Years Ago



## regenmusic (Oct 23, 2014)

Post some of the above if you know any.





Shaw and Solis ‎- Listen To The Wind (196?) - Folk Xian Psychedelic Rock, Private Label - Vinyl


----------



## Strange Magic (Sep 14, 2015)

Jerry Jeff Walker and Circus Maximus: _Wind_.


----------



## norman bates (Aug 18, 2010)

regenmusic said:


> Shaw and Solis ‎- Listen To The Wind (196?) - Folk Xian Psychedelic Rock, Private Label - Vinyl


wow, what a lovely album. Thanks for this.


----------



## norman bates (Aug 18, 2010)

too bad nobody has replied, it's a great topic

Wendy & Bonnie - By the sea





Claudine Longet - Sunrise sunset





Harpers Bizarre - Witchi tai to





United States of America - Love song for the dead Che





United States of America - Cloud song





Natalino Otto - Baexinn-a (that could be translated as "it's drizzling")





Milton Nascimento (but actually written by the great Lo Borges) - Clube da esquina n.2
http://https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Rn1Fvb_fiSI

basically some of my very favorite pop songs.
This one is definitely more famous:

The beach boys - All I want to do
http://https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RO_LX-m74uw&feature=youtu.be


----------



## regenmusic (Oct 23, 2014)

norman bates said:


> too bad nobody has replied, it's a great topic
> 
> Wendy & Bonnie - By the sea
> 
> ...


Thanks, Norman. I spent a good amount of time going through those and researching Wendy and Bonnie, I never heard of them before..





The Nice - The Cry of Eugene
Kind of more rocking but still dreamy





Tyrannosaurus Rex - The Seal Of Seasons (1969) 
From Unicorn album which is all pretty dreamy


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)




----------



## Agamemnon (May 1, 2017)

I don't know if 'rare' refers to unknown musicians but if the theme is dreamy psychedelic folk from the 60's I've always liked Nick Drake and Pearls Before Swine very much:











Famous groups like Pink Floyd, Jefferson Airplane and Simon & Garfunkel also made wonderful dreamy psychedelic folk, but perhaps you're interested in them?


----------



## regenmusic (Oct 23, 2014)

Sure, but there are some that are well known, such as Beatles and Rolling Stones.


----------



## Belowpar (Jan 14, 2015)




----------



## chill782002 (Jan 12, 2017)




----------

